# Meyers Parrot



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I follow the shop where I got Jake from on Facebook and they just posted this little beauty up!  He's a real stunner. It's lucky I don't live in a huge house with infinite space and money for birds because he's really really cute!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He is a very handsome little fellow! 
Thanks for sharing his picture with us.*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

he's beautiful.I just love parrot birds.lol some of them can learn many words.thanks so much for sharing a lovely photo.the parrot says.where's my sunflower seeds.


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Very beautiful


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a beautiful boy! I hope he finds a good home


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I love Meyers! My 2 smaller guys are related. The Poicephaus genus is truly one of my favorites - besides budgies lol. 

Have you been in the store in person since you got Jake? If not, best not go... You might find you do have room for more budgies  just kidding!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I haven't been to the pet store since... Best not to tempt myself. But I did some research on the Meyers parrot and thought they seemed like a nice bird 
One day I'd like to have a larger bird than a budgie but not while I have the budgies.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's a beautiful bird!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The pet shop in questions often has hand tame baby birds- quakers, cockatiels, African greys. They make you fill a forum out when you purchase a pet from them and now, as they are a reptile specialist, they make potential owners show they the enclosure they intend to put the reptiles in to make sure they have the correct set up, which I think is the way forward and the sort of standards all pet stores should adopt.


----------



## budgemaster (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow that's awesome! I'm so happy they assure that all their reptiles (including birds lol) have good setups. Thats rare. Love to hear stories of pet shops doing the right thing! Also, that meyers is absolutely precious. So jealous you got to hang out with him!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm really impressed with them too. when i picked Jake rather than just shove him in a box, they let me look at him first, to check his vent, wings, etc. Of course, I had already observed him before I decided to get him.  
Sadly, I didn't get to hang out with this fella. He's gorgeous and I want him badly enough without going and meeting him.


----------

